# Video Games



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey, I thought it was kind of interesting, towards the end of the last meeting when Michael mentioned he was up late playing video games. I think a lot of us may be interested in that hobby as well. If you play video games, please list games you have played or currently play below:

Have played:


Starcraft 1 and 2
Diablo 1 and 2
World of Warcraft
Warcraft 3/DotA
Guild Wars
Too many others to mention, mainly RPGs

Currently playing:


Skyrim
Diablo 3 beta
Uncharted 3 on PS3

I don't play as much as I used to - having a family definitely cuts into those all day/night sessions I used to have, but I still enjoy playing from time to time. Anyone else play video games?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Tetris!!!! Also anything on Pogo.com

...clearly I am a hardcore gamer like that. Yep.

Most of my gaming "activity" actually consists of sitting back and watching my brother die repeatedly in sessions of Call of Duty (whichever number they're on these days), and mocking his seeming inability to stay alive.


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

asukawashere said:


> Tetris!!!! Also anything on Pogo.com
> 
> ...clearly I am a hardcore gamer like that. Yep.
> 
> Most of my gaming "activity" actually consists of sitting back and watching my brother die repeatedly in sessions of Call of Duty (whichever number they're on these days), and mocking his seeming inability to stay alive.


LOL! That is why I don't play Call of Duty much... 15 year olds have much faster reflexes than me and I die way too often.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Have played:


Starcraft 1 and Broodwar
Aion
Baldur's Gate 2
Halo 1,2,3, reach
A lot of other random console games
Countless random PC games

Currently playing:

Skyrim
Starcraft 2
Kalonline


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

PC games, I played Starcraft 2 couple months ago... After finishing the campaign and couple of multiplayer skirmishes, I got bored and stopped... Maybe when the 'Heart of the Swarm' episode comes out, I'll play it again 

As for PS3 games, I'm still playing SOCOM 4 from time-to-time... Finished Ninja Gaiden 1&2 so I'm waiting for 3 coming out this year...


- Message posted using Tapatalk HD app via iPad -


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

I played most Blizzards games up to WoW. I haven't tried SC2, am looking forward to Diablo3 (when is this coming out?)

Currently play Street Fighter 4 occasionally when time permits. 
Recently picked up Mario Kart for the kids so I may play that. 

Seems like SC2 is the common ground for at least 3 of the club members.

-Tonny


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

Riverboa said:


> I played most Blizzards games up to WoW. I haven't tried SC2, am looking forward to Diablo3 (when is this coming out?)
> 
> Currently play Street Fighter 4 occasionally when time permits.
> Recently picked up Mario Kart for the kids so I may play that.
> ...


Diablo 3 should be out "in the first part of 2012," which probably means by March or so. The beta is a lot of fun, and has a great story, but you can only play through act 1 so it's more like a demo than a beta.

I'd like to pick SC2 back up - the campaign was a lot of fun but I get brutally killed in multiplayer so maybe I need to learn some build strategies first. If time ever permits it might be fun to do a LAN party SC2 tournament.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Storms said:


> I'd like to pick SC2 back up - the campaign was a lot of fun but I get brutally killed in multiplayer so maybe I need to learn some build strategies first. If time ever permits it might be fun to do a LAN party SC2 tournament.


Count me in!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Me too!


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

ahh, i miss WoW. nothing screams loser like turning down plans so you can go on a raid with 39 other people, hoping to get that purple gear. oddly, i miss those days of endless raiding. (ex-alliance priest)

nowadays the nintendo 3ds is my platform of choice. that new mario game is pretty good. cant wait to pick up kart!


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

Franzi said:


> ahh, i miss WoW. nothing screams loser like turning down plans so you can go on a raid with 39 other people, hoping to get that purple gear. oddly, i miss those days of endless raiding. (ex-alliance priest)
> 
> nowadays the nintendo 3ds is my platform of choice. that new mario game is pretty good. cant wait to pick up kart!


Haha, nice Franzi! I used to raid in WoW, but the time commitment is just too great. You need to spend at least 10 hours a week raiding, and outside of raids you need to spend probably another 10 hours a week farming gear and materials to get ready for raids. 20 hours a week is basically a part time job. It used to be fun, but after a few years I think of how much more I can accomplish in life without that type of time commitment.

I much prefer a game like SC2 or Diablo 3 where you can just pop on, play for a couple hours, then log out and maybe not play for the rest of the week... I guess I'm getting old.


----------



## Roodriguej (Sep 23, 2019)

Storms said:


> Hey, I thought it was kind of interesting, towards the end of the last meeting when Michael mentioned he was up late playing video games. I think a lot of us may be interested in that hobby as well. If you play video games, please list games you have played or currently play below:
> 
> Have played:
> 
> ...


I used to play Roadrash, NFS 6, FIFA 10 etc. those days in 2008-12 were more colorful i feel. now a days busy with my job life and lost those exciting moments in front of my desktop computer playing video games.


----------



## Relgdo (May 19, 2021)

So good


----------

